# Newbie looking for in-ceiling speaker advice



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

Hi All,

I'm building a new house that's been pre-wired for multi-room audio. I'm also putting in a dedicated room for HT, but that's in the future and another post!

I would like some advice on in-ceiling speakers. I'm looking for better than background music -- something that provides good frequency response where the bass isn't muddled and also has good imaging. The company that did the wiring is recommending Destination Audio AC-640's at $185 a pair. 

Are there better speakers for less cost out there or are the AC-640's the best bang for the buck? Also, any recommendations for wall-mounted outdoor speakers for patio and deck?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi kcert. welcome to the shack. Have fun, Dennis


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

kcert said:


> ... I would like some advice on in-ceiling speakers. I'm looking for better than background music -- something that provides good frequency response where the bass isn't muddled and also has good imaging. The company that did the wiring is recommending Destination Audio AC-640's at $185 a pair.
> 
> Are there better speakers for less cost out there or are the AC-640's the best bang for the buck? Also, any recommendations for wall-mounted outdoor speakers for patio and deck?


First of all ... Welcome to the forum :wave::wave:

In case that you don't have the specifications of the speakers for comparison with other ... here is a link http://www.destinationaudio.com/html/ac640.htm ... :T

I don't know anything about In-walls or In-ceiling speakers ... I bought two pairs of In-walls from Radio Shack a long time ago, but I didn't care about the frequency response, I just wanted some background music :yes:

Here is a link if you want to compare something http://www.radioshack.com/search/in...archSort=TRUE&retainProdsInSession=1&x=16&y=7


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack,...
I have not heard the Destination Audio stuff, but I would bet they are a pretty good speaker. Just about everything designed or built by RBH Sound is of high quality. The DA line appears to be a little less expensive than the other RBH lines so it may be one of the better values out there,.... but I can only speculate based on their speakers that I have heard in the past.


----------

